# Grafting aquatic plants



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow thats is an excellent idea! I have no idea but I will definally try. I doubt it though since it can grow roots out of any section of the plant hence no need for another plant to provide it nutrients.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I don't understand how grafting works.


----------



## yargthegreat (May 29, 2008)

Great point, didn't even realize that. Maybe you could make a designer type of anubia. Graft all sorts of anubia leaves to one rhizome. Anubia var diversifolia roud:


----------



## yargthegreat (May 29, 2008)

kittytango said:


> I don't understand how grafting works.


Its a process of cutting two plants at a desired point. Then perfectly aligning the two pieces so the plant can continue to send nutrients to the top of the plant. Commonly done in apple trees so that a superior rooting plant can benefit a superior fruit bearing plant. Poor explanation but its the gist.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive done it with Cactus . But not water weeds..Hmmmm


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I have an apple tree....do they do it with all apple trees? Would I be able to see the spot they grafted it at?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

is there a reason to?


----------



## yargthegreat (May 29, 2008)

kittytango said:


> I have an apple tree....do they do it with all apple trees? Would I be able to see the spot they grafted it at?


Not all apple trees, mostly done in orchards for specific reasons. Like pollination, pests and root rot.









All my info is from wiki.



mistergreen said:


> is there a reason to?


Hardiness, fun and just to see the results would be my motivation.


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

So that's a picture of a grafted apple tree? Nice....


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> is there a reason to?


imagine one anubias nana with coffeefolia, and afzelii leaves...
never mind...


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I do not think pest are an issue for root stock nor does a strong root stock = good scion growth.

Useful for trees and some perennials, not particularly useful for herbaceous plants.

Some crypt growers would gain a lot if it worked and was worthwhile.
But any new growth or plantlets would not have the parents root stock.

Most aquatic plant folks cannot breed or do grafting, if they cannot do cutting, they are out of luck. Makes this hobby really easy though.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ikuzo said:


> imagine one anubias nana with coffeefolia, and afzelii leaves...
> never mind...


exactly...


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

why would you want to graft an aquatic plant in the first place? 
grafting is done with two types of very similar plants. one plant has a very healthy, robust, and fast growing character. the other has desirable foliage, or flowers, or some other trait but is harder to grow or propagate.

you take vigorous understock, and graft in a tender plant of a similar variety. the understock feeds the tender graft, and eventually you get a plant with a vigorous understock and a new type of foliage on top. 

this is how they mass produce fruit trees, grapes, foliage trees, ornamental cacti, rare maples, Magnolias etc... the list goes on.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

and aquatic plants absorb nutrients through their leaves... No point in grafting to another root.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Jul 12, 2004)

Plus you will note that all the grafted trees mentioned are hardwoods. I would think that just the cutting of the plant would damage enough areas to make actual grafting useless.


----------



## menoseloso (Dec 2, 2006)

*reply*

instead of thinking that way you may want to look at all possibilities....
such as genus _species_ 
what type of stele the plant has
size 
cohesion methods
proper nutrient ratios 
maybe a thing to look at if a plant is high maintenance (reds) and low tech


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think the point is why it should be done, but if it can be done. I don't think it will produce some amazing new plant, but it will be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

I was thinking about this on Sunday. Is there a plant out there with a pretty thick stem that you could cut a slit into in order to put another branch or stem in there?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

koebwil said:


> I don't think the point is why it should be done, but if it can be done. I don't think it will produce some amazing new plant, but it will be an interesting experiment.


Agreed. Who cares about why? It's an interesting idea and something that could make this hobby a little more fun than it already is.


----------

